# Female Azureus losing weight fast!



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I have my female Azureus with my male, they have been together a year now and have produced many good froglets. Well My female all of a sudden started to lose a lot of weight fast. I'm freaking out here. What do you guys think is wrong? My buddy told me he thinks it's bacteria.. Anyone have any suggestions of what to do? I'm going to get a fecal sample done on them. Anyone have a person they would suggest I send the fecals sent to? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is an email from Dr. Frye. 
_The cost is XXX per group of frogs housed together. Collect 3-5 feces from each group of frogs and put them in a small air-tight container with a small amount of moist paper towel to keep them from drying out. Label each tank’s sample and send them ASAP to XXXX. Try to aim for a Tuesday, Thursday, or Friday delivery. We are closed Wednesdays and Sundays, and the hospital closes on Saturdays before mail arrives. Next day delivery is ideal, but 2-day will work. You can include a check, call my hospital to pre-pay via credit card at XXX, or send me funds through Pay-Pal. Thanks.


Sincerely,
David M. Frye, DVM_

I don't feel it's my place to give his pricing, phone or address in an open forum but I am PMing you.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Doug, like I said in the PM I will send him fecals Monday morning if I have to, but I was looking for someone I can send fecals to tomorrow and get results back quick. I need the fecals done ASAP!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Bradley J. Walsh DVM
2026 W Houston
Broken Arrow, OK 74012
United States




Methods of Contact

Office Phone: (918) 258-0040 
Fax : (918) 258-0089 


Got this arom the ARAV site


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just so everyone knows what is going on, I did take some fecal samples from her to a local vet today. She does have parasites (they found nematode eggs). I will be treating her with panacur.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Good for you! Taking responsibility for your frog. I think that's really great. Hope she does well. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Kris. I will keep you all updated. I hope she pulls through as well, she is my best breeder. I have a good feeling she will pull through. A buddy of mine have used panacur for frogs with parasites and said it really helps. I'll ALWAYS do whats best for my frogs.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Frog's can sometimes take a turn for the worse without much notice. That's why I get a fecal for all incoming new frogs. This process helps to establish a relationship with a DVM and set up a specific course of treatment.

Time is of essence. Good luck!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any preventive medications/ routine 'cleansing' done for frogs?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Prophylactic (preventative) treatments are sometimes done for worms, chytrid, etc., but it's a far better practice in the hobby realm to get the animals tested to know whether or not they need medicating.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah make sure you're treating her in QT and putting her in a new container the day after each treatment. Gotta do the same for the male since they were together, and break down the tank they were in, 10% bleach solution clean it, then rebuild with all new stuff or put them in a new one.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I still have them together since they have already been together. I don't see the necessary to separate them. Why would i need to break down their entire tank?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

The tank is contaminated with the worms and their eggs, they also live in the soil, you'll just continually reinfect them. If you want to treat them together that's fine, put them in another container, panacur-dusted flies one day, the next day take them out and into a new container and bleach clean the dirty one, panacur-dusted flies 7 days later, new container the next day etc do it for 4 weeks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn it, this sucks. Do I need to get all new wood/plants and stuff also? How big of a tank do the frogs need to be in?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Damn it, this sucks. Do I need to get all new wood/plants and stuff also? How big of a tank do the frogs need to be in?


Yeah new EVERYTHING except the tank itself if you 10% bleach clean it (fill it 1/10th up with bleach and the rest with water, let it sit for about a half hour, wipe down the outside etc with the solution, rinse rinse rinse rinse, let it dry for a couple of days), you can keep them in any comfortable sized tanks during treatments but do the same bleach cleaning to the dirty one after you move them into a clean one the day after each weekly treatment


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The tank is a zoomed... How do I bleach that? I can't just fill it with water. Also I have a piece of wood I attached to the bottom, I need to take that out to?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

The only thing you can keep is the tank. If you want to be really thorough, put the tank into a plastic tub or bin that's a little bigger than it and soak the tank in there - gonna take a lot more bleach and water to fill it though.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can the pair be kept in 190 oz. containers for QT?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably (I don't know azureus or how your frogs are), I only keep 1 per container in those when I treat them in those though


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info chris. I'll be cleaning their tank out this weekend.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah a good schedule is Sunday - panacur dusted ff's, Monday, put them in new containers and bleach the dirty ones, Wednesday - regular vitamin dusted ff's, repeat for 4 weeks


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would isolate her into her OWN 190 oz tub so that her mate doesn't stress her out or out-competes her for food. Make sure you put a piece of fruit in the tub to attract and keep the FF's off of her and plenty of leaf litter to hide in. Essentially, you want to take away as much stress as possible. Also, I would start feeding her FF larva to help put some weight back on her. One last thing, if you use Panacur, make sure to finely re-grind it with a pestle and mortor so that it sufficiently adheres to the FF's.

David



heatfreakk3 said:


> Can the pair be kept in 190 oz. containers for QT?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

After the 4 weeks of treatment, get another fecal to make sure the frogs are clean. I would even do another fecal a month after that just to make sure. It beats having to break down another tank and go through the agonizing process all over again.

David



ChrisK said:


> Yeah a good schedule is Sunday - panacur dusted ff's, Monday, put them in new containers and bleach the dirty ones, Wednesday - regular vitamin dusted ff's, repeat for 4 weeks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Chris I usually feed every other day, and 1 day a week I give the azureus panacur. Do I need to treat the male as well? Since he is in the same viv as her. Martin I'll put her in her own container. Should I just put leaf little in there? Or put plants in there also. I was thinking just leaf little since I'll have to move her into new tubs each week.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The male definitely needs to be treated. Fresh new leaf litter for each change over is perfect. The tub needs to be changed over the immediate day after feeding Panacur dusted FF's. Again, I like to re-grind the Panacur for adhesion. Don't forget the banana...lol.

David


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Aw I gotta share my bananas with the frogs?! Lol . Yeah I got it. I don't have much extra 190 oz. tubs, so how long do I have to wait after I bleach one to re-use it?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

After I bleach and rinse them, I put an aquarium dechloranator in the tubs rinse water, dry it with a towel, let it air dry for less than an hour and re-use.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh cool. Well I have to say thank you Martin, and Chris again for the help. If I wasn't on my phone I'd give you guys "thanks". I really appreciate it, if it wasn't for you guys saying something my frog would stay in that nasty cage for a while and not get cleaned. One more quick question, what's a good substrate? Sphagnum moss? That's what I was planning on using..


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm assuming you're talking about the 190oz tub. If so, I use a single moist paper tower so that I can see the feces better and I use 3 large magnolia type leafs.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay cool, thanks. I was thinking about using paper towel, but wasn't sure. Can I keep the frogs in the same room as my other frogs?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I also document treatment and such by sending myself an e-mail and replying to it with any updates. Through my G-mail account, I can easily search, access and add more information indefinitely. It gives me a running record on each frog.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes, but I would handle their feeding and such after you have finished with the other frogs. You definitely want to get in a habit of washing your hands in between dealing with multiple frogs.



heatfreakk3 said:


> Okay cool, thanks. I was thinking about using paper towel, but wasn't sure. Can I keep the frogs in the same room as my other frogs?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep I already do that. I have a journal that I keep every feeding, breeding, all that recorded in.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

A good many do not, so good for you!



heatfreakk3 said:


> Yep I already do that. I have a journal that I keep every feeding, breeding, all that recorded in.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, I know what I'm doing  lol. I've just never had sick frogs before, so I'm a little new to this section.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I only feed 2x a week so that they're not getting lots of leftover flies, by the panacur day those are the only flies in there.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

So should I only feed 2x a week? Is that just for sick frogs or all your frogs?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I also feed my other frogs ff's 2x a week but their tanks are really well seeded with springtails and isopods, it just works out good for the QT frogs too so that there's not lots of leftover flies on panacur day and it doesn't get too nasty in there with too many dead flies


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't want to speak for Chris, but I think he wants all the FF's to be eaten or dead when it's time to feed panacur dusted FF's.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh trust me my frogs will eat them ALL! lol. I have been feeding a little less though. I hear the panacur fills them up more or something like that.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Should I put a hide or anything in there to? Or just lead litter.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Heatfreakk3,
How many Panacur dusted flies are you feeding to each of your azureus, each week? How do you know they are getting an accurate dose?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I feed a regular serving of flies dusted in panacur once a week. The other feeding days they get flies dusted in the regular vitamins and stuff. I know it's a good dosage because a friend of mine is having the same deal, and talked to doctor frye, and this is what he told her to do.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Any idea how many flies they each get at a feeding? If they are being treated together, are you sure they are each eating the same number of flies?
Thanks.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

They are both very aggressive eaters, and start instantly feeding the moment the flies touch the ground. So I know they are both getting their share of flies. However, I am separating them tomorrow, each in their own 190 oz. containers.


----------

